
Ask HN: How to talk to the boss about promotion - blabla_blublu
Been working in this company for a couple of years - have had growth in terms of responsibility, but that&#x27;s not been reflected on paper.<p>Recently, I moved internally to a new team and I want to open this topic with new manager. Should I directly ask the question ? Any pointers?
======
gentleteblor
Yes, I think you should be direct. Some more things to keep in mind:

\- Make sure you gather proof of how you've grown and all your
accomplishments. Don't expect your manager or HR to know or keep track of this
for you. Even better do this all the time (even when you're not seeing a
promotion or raise [1]). Also gather proof that your responsibilities are in
line with those of the role you want (ask, look at the job descriptions etc).

\- Think of this as a conversation you're going to have with your boss. It's
not a Q&A nor is it a confrontation.

\- Show empathy for any position the company might be in (if for example the
company is going through hard times and can't afford to promote you right
now).

\- Do NOT threaten to quit if you get a negative response. Instead, make sure
to get feedback on how you can improve and make a plan with your boss on how
to fulfill any requirements.

\- DO update your resume (should be easy if you're tracking those
accomplishments) if you get a negative response. Put feelers out, look at some
postings. Quietly.

Good luck.

[1] I built an app called JobRudder for situations just like this. It helps
you track your accomplishments, prepare for salary increase meetings,
performance reviews, interviews, and more:

[https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com)

